# Feeding question.



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi. We have had Lily for two weeks now and she is doing GREAT! Currently she is eating Blue Buffalo Grain Free Puppy food. We give her 1/4 cup in the morning and a 1/4 cup at dinner time. The problem is (not sure if this is normal or a problem), she doesn't eat the food out of the bowl. I'm so afraid of her not eatting enough that I put the food in her Kong and she plays with it and eats it out of there.

I guess I'm just concerned that she doesn't really eat out of her food bowl when you put it down. She is gaining weight. We took her to the doctor last week and she was 3 lbs. 7 oz. when we got her and 10 days later weighed 4 lbs. 1 oz. :aktion033: Thanks for any info. Wanda


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

They can be picky!!! Maybe she doesn't like the bowl? I wouldn't worry to much, as long as she does eat, and is gaining.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

You could try adding a little canned food and mix it up. I get the science diet puppy chicken and mix with his kibble.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*If shes small maybe the bowl is too big? or the height is not right.*
*Just thinking. Or Picky Could Be It.*
*Can You show a photo of her with it? Nickee**


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lili got a plastic bowle at the beginning, bud never wonna to eat outh of it. When i did put the biscuits on the floor, she did eat them... when she was littlebit older, i dit buy her a silver bowl, and she begann to eat her food outh of there... maby u should also see if she prefour to eat the food from a other plaite ;-) Lili gets special glutein free " xxs food" , sometimes i mix it up with some wet food too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

When I first got Oakley he wouldn't eat out of the bowl but if I put some on the floor around it he would eat it. Now he eats out of his bowl. Some days he eats better than others. He was 3 pounds 8 oz last week. As long as he eating some and drinking water I try not to worry.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

As long as she's eating the full amount I think it's fine. I actually like to feed out of a kong, then they're doing some work to get their food :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When Dewey first came, he would only eat it off the floor. He's 9 months now and eats off a saucer.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Mason used to take his out of his bowl and put it all over the floor and then would eat it. Took him forever. Now he gobbles it up.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think you should try a different bowl. I took me 3 or 4 bowls to find the perfect one-- a small sauce dish! I think some dogs don't like the noise that certain bowls make when the food moves around. Of course, my dog takes his food from the bowl, places it on the carpet, and then chomps down.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

A lot of fluffs take the dry kibble a few pices at a time. First, make sure you are feeding a high quality food - Whole Dog Journal or Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor are good sources of information.

Try adding warm water to bring out the flavor and aroma of dry kibble or mix in a bit of high quality moist food to encourage your fluff to eat.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia sometimes takes one piece at a time of her Merricks dry food and puts it on the floor and eats it, other times she gobbles it right up. I mix in a bit of Merricks wet food...I always buy several flavors because she gets picky towards the end of a can and I have to switch off....and I feed out of a stainless steel bowl now.*


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I have been adding warm water, letting it sit for a minute and then draining the water off of it. She has been cleaning the bowl at each feeding.  It's like having a baby all over again worrying about what is going in and what is coming out. Wanda


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

mrsmediauph said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. I have been adding warm water, letting it sit for a minute and then draining the water off of it. She has been cleaning the bowl at each feeding.  It's like having a baby all over again worrying about what is going in and what is coming out. Wanda


That's great news! I just realized that you only feed twice a day. You may want to consider splitting the amount into three meals instead since your puppy is so young. Usually, most people switch to twice a day feeding after 6 months and/or when the dog is big enough.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi

LaCie doesn't like a bowl but will eat fine off a flat plate. Might want to give that a try.

Rin


----------



## MommyofKarli (Feb 13, 2013)

Karli doesn't alway like to eat out the bowl, but if I spread it out around the floor making a trail to the bowl she will eat the trail and most of the time finish what is left in the bowl.


----------

